# Post some pics of paint jobs



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

I just wanna see how they turned out. 

Thanks.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

you know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=346785] :biggrin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=346794]
[attachmentid=346795]
[attachmentid=346796]


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks to all of you that have posted the pics.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

mine painted in the driveway not the garage


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 12 2005, 01:24 AM~4191016
> *mine painted in the driveway not the garage
> *


Daaaamn, that looks clean.


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 12 2005, 01:24 AM~4191016
> *mine painted in the driveway not the garage
> *


 :0


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

my old truck painted in garage


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

this was painted in a garage


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

my car was painted in a garage


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

heres my garage paintjob  [attachmentid=348204][attachmentid=348203]


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

damn that pictures big, sorry.


----------



## baller27 (Oct 23, 2005)

hey juiced how much dit that paint job cost you and how long?
Thanx


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

heres some more. [attachmentid=348330][attachmentid=348329]


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

oops, forgot one. [attachmentid=348333]


----------



## baller27 (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baller27_@Nov 13 2005, 01:04 PM~4197183
> *hey juiced how much dit that paint job cost you and how long?
> Thanx
> *


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont recall right off the bat, but the body of the car was fuckin horrible, it took months to get it to where it is now and it still aint very straight.....but it was in the thousands I dont have an exact number right now. Im gonna be respraying it later with a candy red, ill be sure and keep you guys posted............peace.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

in my garage first paint job hok marble over ford taurus base 
easy as fuck


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

back in the day...thats the only way it was done!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 12 2005, 01:24 AM~4191016
> *mine painted in the driveway not the garage
> *


  thats nice


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Heres my friends car, my 87 FWD is gettin done the same.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

this car was painted in a garage by the owner.same guy painted my car and truck


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 17 2006, 02:46 PM~5069126
> *this car was painted in a garage by the owner.same guy painted my car and truck
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SHIT THATS FUCKIN SICK HOMIE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

KEEP THAM PICS COMEING EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Here are some of ours..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

there all clean homie nice work


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 18 2006, 01:14 AM~5072700
> *Here are some of ours..
> *


That car with the brown flake over black, how was that done?? Black base, brown flake? How much flake and what carrier, regular clear or intercoat??
It looks great!


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## dfxzero (Jan 22, 2006)

euro motors fiat


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 62 rag I sprayed in the homie Mikes garage...The 64 rag was painted in there too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Nov 11 2005, 11:53 PM~4190428
> *
> *



damn all them came out nice


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

first day in the sun fresh outa the garage....


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

trunk


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

marbelized w/ violet kandy. i love it. how did you achieve those long woodgrain looking streaks???


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks bro....used HOK marbliizer and layed clear plastic wrap with a black base


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Apr 7 2006, 10:52 PM~5200938
> *first day in the sun fresh outa the garage....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Apr 8 2006, 12:52 AM~5200938
> *first day in the sun fresh outa the garage....
> *


lookin good homie


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks fo the props all....i almost changed my mind and went with a solid.....glad now i didnt.....


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks bro


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

DAMM SOLO6T4 THAT SHIT LOOKS HOT


----------



## r0yal (Dec 5, 2004)

wow! solo, that paintjob is SICK! mad props man

POST MORE PICS!!!


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks all.....didnt really have much time to take pics...ill get more once its all polished...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Apr 8 2006, 12:00 AM~5200962
> *thks bro....used HOK marbliizer and layed clear plastic wrap with a black base
> *


the streaks in the marble are nicer than a lot others i have seen, did you do something special with the plastic when you put it on or took it off.


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks bro..and fo lookin deeper....we tried hard to make it diff...what we did waz have 3 people..1 gun 2 pullers....laid a heavy coat...2 fans wide......it gave it chrisper lines and shit....and pulled it from front to back...what a pain in the ass...i dont think ima goin to try to do another 1 like this...lol


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i figured yall pulled it or something. thanks for the secret, shit looks hard homie. congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks fo the props bro...but dont tell no 1..its top secret u know...o damn..u read it....i guess i must kill u now..:roflmao: .lmao....u a painter?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dont kill me, i dont wanna die a virgin :tears: :biggrin: 

i guess im a painter, well a backyard amateur painter, but i get around


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah homie you definately pulled off the marble effect nice.i haven't used that stuff in about 7 years.lookin sweet homie


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

hell bro.. i could never hurt a virgin...atleast till after my g/fs sis bangs u out first...lmao...then in your weakin state????u never know...lol .....and hell dude im not even a backyard painter..lol...and ive been around fo a bit myself...but u where the first 1 to check out the detail...ill post some more once i wetsand and polish it...in about 5 days...lol...peace


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

thks flaked... and mad props go out to my brotha from a notha motha... john,he is the real brains of this paint job..


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

Did my dads truck. 56 F-100

before









now
still have some buffing to do, and put the emblems back on


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

shit looks tight bro..good job....i love them old ford trucks...now all u gota do is slam it...lol...peace


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

looks good, and i'm loving the steeler sign in the back


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Apr 8 2006, 10:02 PM~5204915
> *looks good, and i'm loving the steeler sign in the back
> *


haha, yeah my dad grew up just outside of Pittsburgh.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

not even in a garage, under a tent in my back yard :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 9 2006, 05:17 PM~5209354
> *not even in a garage, under a tent in my back yard :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 9 2006, 06:17 PM~5209354
> *not even in a garage, under a tent in my back yard :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Is that single stage or base/clear, looks real good!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

basecoat/clearcoat. still awaiting glaze


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

now thats hardcore..hot$stuff....lookin phatt bro....and in a fuckin tent!!!!!....hell i got dust in my shit...and we wet the whole garage from top to bottom...every coat....


got the front clip polish DONEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

not even under a tent painted where it sits in the photo


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Apr 10 2006, 10:05 AM~5212899
> *not even under a tent painted where it sits in the photo
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

o hell yea...damn dogg..sweet ride....how long and how much sanding and polishing did u have to do????!!!!!...lol...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Apr 10 2006, 09:05 AM~5212899
> *not even under a tent painted where it sits in the photo
> *


thats fuckin nice


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Apr 10 2006, 10:07 AM~5212917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 9 2006, 07:17 PM~5209354
> *not even in a garage, under a tent in my back yard :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Damn hotstuff that came out sweet!!!


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2006, 07:40 PM~5236670
> *Damn hotstuff that came out sweet!!!
> *


thanks man


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no garage here either... under tent in back yard!...

and this purple car... i painted out in the middle of a random ass parkinglot not even a tent... just out in the open.... (didnt even cover the tires...lol)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i have been doing body work and paint for about 13yrs and every now and then i do a car at home for extra cash , heres one i just got finished ,and I paint right in the front yard , No bugs, no dust ! I just soak the ground with water and spray in the morning and after none!

This is a 2005 Cavaliar which was the pretty blue that they wanted a showgun body kit and wanted the car Orange , when showed them that House of Kolors Kandy orange was going to dun then about 5000.00 They werent gooing to do anything to the car at all ! So i told them That for 5000.00 I could do the whole car (They body work , getting the body kit and the paint ) If they just let me do what ever popped in my head ! well heres the out come ! OH and they LOVED IT !!!!!!!!!!!


















































After i got the body kit done it took only 7 hrs to paint this car !

I layed down a Matrix Muilti Flake over the whole car , Did the silver flames and then taped off the roof and shoot the white and then i painted the Orange ! Now heres how i saved the money LOL!

I had some candy yellow and alittle candy tangalo mixed about enough for a qurt of paint the i took a little silver and thinned it with the base maker about 6 to 1 and then added to the candy and BAM you got this color LOL! When the owners came around the corner I was just untaping it after setting all night and to say the least I Have there 04 sport tack in the works right now LOL!

Hope you all like it and if your in the KC.MO. area , I could hook you up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry about the pics I resized them and in the preview they were little Please forgivie me


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2006, 10:18 AM~5240800
> *no garage here either... under tent in back yard!...
> 
> and this purple car... i painted out in the middle of a random ass parkinglot not even a tent... just out in the open.... (didnt even cover the tires...lol)
> *


that town car looks fuckin nice...is this your new car becuase I never seen you posted this one up before


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no thats my old car... i sold it on here like a year ago... to "indycapri" he's selling it now... he added hydros and put those chrome rims cause i sold it to him on stocks i kept my rims i had on it...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh iight than thats kool erick!!!!I know you have more pics of cars you painted :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2006, 07:23 PM~5241676
> *Well i have been doing body work and paint for about 13yrs and every now and then i do a car at home for extra cash , heres one i just got finished ,and I paint right in the front yard , No bugs, no dust ! I just soak the ground with water and spray in the morning and after none!
> 
> This is a 2005 Cavaliar which was the pretty blue that they wanted a showgun body kit  and wanted the car Orange , when showed them that House of Kolors Kandy orange was going to dun then about 5000.00 They werent gooing to do anything to the car at all ! So i told them That for 5000.00 I could do the whole car (They body work , getting the body kit and the paint ) If they just let me do what ever popped in my head  ! well heres the out come ! OH and they LOVED IT !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


$5000 for that man...are you serious...looks nice but come on now


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

for 5 grand I would hope to have the inside of my doors painted


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

These were in the work pics, The car is complete , It has had all the jams done ! I do the jams last to match the out side and so that they line up , I also put 19" wheels and tires on it That Makes the car look like it sets lowwer to the ground ! I did not get pics of the car in that stage! And sence this photo The interior is now all Orange with with trim , A little to bright for me but hey its not my car LOL!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just finished this up a couple days ago, put some box fans up with windows and filters in the doors, wetted the floor and plasticed up the roof, also about 12 duel flourecent lights


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats nice homie!!!!!is that lime green?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

citrus yellow, looks like moutian dew in person


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice side draft ventilation :biggrin: :biggrin: seriously looks good though


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

simple but effective, hehee :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

well that color is still nice homie


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Big thumbs up for all hobiests :thumbsup:
and there garages


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 24 2006, 08:20 PM~5306477
> *Big thumbs up for all hobiests :thumbsup:
> and there garages
> *



Hell yes :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

still needs wet sanded and buffed


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Any tips for a first timer trying to paint in the garage (I have only painted three cars, but in booths).


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 1 2006, 07:06 AM~5347853
> *still needs wet sanded and buffed
> 
> 
> ...


Woah that came out sweet great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Apr 9 2006, 11:03 PM~5211354
> *now thats hardcore..hot$stuff....lookin phatt bro....and in a fuckin tent!!!!!....hell i got dust in my shit...and we wet the whole garage from top to bottom...every coat....
> got the front clip polish DONEEEE!!!!!!
> *


i normally hate full marble cars, but you pulled this off nice. I like the long grain lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2006, 08:35 PM~5268850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN' BOUT.........HEY IS THAT A 21 WINDOW IN THE BACKGROUND??????CCCCCCOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMBBBBIIIEEEEE.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

just a few that I have pics of


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1st and2nd car i painted.. done at a gas station... still need to be buffed..waiting on both of the owners to buy the compound and etc..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

NICE WORK FELLAS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

weee :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

this was done under the carport


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I WANT TO KNOW ARE ANY OF YOU USEING GUN'S UNDER $200 TO LAY THE BASE


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 2 2007, 02:11 AM~6880591
> *I WANT TO KNOW ARE ANY OF YOU USEING GUN'S UNDER $200 TO LAY THE BASE
> *


i use a $40 gun


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 2 2007, 01:11 AM~6880591
> *I WANT TO KNOW ARE ANY OF YOU USEING GUN'S UNDER $200 TO LAY THE BASE
> *




Decent gun that i have come across for less than $100 is the Finex line by sharpe ........... I have the 1.3 & it sprays really good - I have used it alot..... I also have a $400 Iwata Lph400 that I dont use much except for kandies...........


Key is to keep them clean & do your maintenance on them or the seals & stuff wear out....


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice job... :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for the info STREET SWEEPAZ & brett


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 2 2007, 03:11 AM~6880591
> *I WANT TO KNOW ARE ANY OF YOU USEING GUN'S UNDER $200 TO LAY THE BASE
> *



yup, its a kobalt gun from lowes, its around 50 or 60 bucks, 1.4 tip

just clean them before and after every time u use them


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 2 2007, 06:51 AM~6880877
> *Decent gun that i have come across for less than $100 is the Finex line by sharpe ........... I have the 1.3 & it sprays really good - I have used it alot..... I also have a $400 Iwata Lph400 that I dont use much except for kandies...........
> Key is to keep them clean & do your maintenance on them or the seals & stuff wear out....
> *



I bought a finex to lay my surfacer - a 1.8 mm tip - and for the money thats a really nice gun


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i got a devilbliss from the tool truck for 120$and an extra 2.2 tip for 40 $ and some harbor freight guns for priming


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

I've used both, a Sata Jet 90 and an NR2000, and also an cheapo Astro gun. Of course you get better control out of the higher end guns, but its all what your used to. If I recall, when Sal came out to paint JasonJ's Chevy he used a lower end gun, Jason can probably tell for sure, but im almost sure it wasnt a high end 400$ gun. Basically, practice is the key, any good painter can make whatever gun he's using work wonders.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FUCK THE GARAGE I DID THIS IN THE DRIVEWAY ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SORRY FOR THE BIG SHITTY PICS


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR THE INFO


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Painted in the garage of a house i was renting at the time with a $50 Harbor Freight gun...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 3 2007, 11:58 AM~6890559
> *Painted in the garage of a house i was renting at the time with a $50 Harbor Freight gun...
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the Harbor Freight guns aren't half bad. I use one to spray flake. :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 3 2007, 05:35 AM~6889337
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That truck is sick! How long did it take?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Heres mine i did....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

My girl's caddy...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 3 2007, 09:58 AM~6890559
> *Painted in the garage of a house i was renting at the time with a $50 Harbor Freight gun...
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so J, i wasn't for sure, but I figured you'd make it here eventually. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 3 2007, 11:04 AM~6891169
> *That truck is sick! How long did it take?
> *


Thanks man. About three weeks.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 3 2007, 01:46 PM~6891535
> *My girl's caddy...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

wish i had a garage


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

garage


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cadillac.kid (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac.kid_@Jan 10 2007, 01:12 PM~6952936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fuckin clean!!!!!!!any pics of the setup


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

nope no pics yet but i got a comp to the front street to the back and 6 batts


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

iight than homie


----------



## Royalties (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats a whole lot of candy and flake


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalties_@Jan 15 2007, 03:26 PM~6994015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pic??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 15 2007, 06:08 PM~6994384
> *^^^^ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you have no room to laugh at anyone


even though that pic is a joke!!!!!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 03:33 PM~6994672
> *you have no room to laugh at anyone
> even though that pic is a joke!!!!!
> *


I never spray painted a fucking car with a rattle can bitch


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 15 2007, 06:41 PM~6994760
> *I never spray painted a fucking car with a rattle can bitch
> *


wow, I you called me a bitch. :uh: 

but after looking at your "build up" topic, its apparent that you obviously dont know any better.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 03:50 PM~6994854
> *wow, I you called me a bitch.  :uh:
> 
> but after looking at your "build up" topic, its apparent that you obviously dont know any better.
> *


wtf you talking about "my build up topic" my shit does not look like that fucking kia, only thing i did wrong was I rushed painting my engine and the rotors and thats because i was being fined and at least even if I dont know anything about auto body (which i do been doing it for 5 years now) I know not to fucking spray paint a fucking car with a rattle can... oh what have you done so far on your car?????


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, some good ole boyz. I hope the MC is for a gurl though. Not big on pink :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 15 2007, 06:56 PM~6994909
> *wtf you talking about "my build up topic" my shit does not look like that fucking kia, only thing i did wrong was I rushed painting my engine and the rotors and thats because i was being fined and at least even if I dont know anything about auto body (which i do been doing it for 5 years now) I know not to fucking spray paint a fucking car with a rattle can... oh what have you done so far on your car?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dont even worry about my car, if I told you what has been done you wouldnt understand anything I was saying, obviously quality isnt in your vocabulary.


sorry I didnt burn holes in my sheet metal leaving gaps that need to be filled with bondo










everything that was shaved on my car was TIG welded and all the filler pieces were cut using a water jet so that there is a perfect .040" gap for perfect weld penetration, no body filler needed. solid and 100% metal finished.


sorry no pics, I cant and I wont post them until the car is finished. my point of calling you out has nothing to do with my car. even if I didnt own a car, it would still be warranted to talk shit to you. my point is, YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO LAUGH AT ANYTHING.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

my caddy that i just done


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

are those shoes OSHA approved for the type of work you are performing??













j/k if its comfortable, fuck it. besides Im sure that pic was taken last summer, last summer in NC was a damn miserable one. It was the first time I wore shorts since I was a kid (besides on my honeymoon 3 years ago, but it was 105 at Disney that week, I had to buy a whole new wardrobe), luckily I kept some of the shorts I had bought, they came in handy last summer.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 06:13 PM~6995050
> *are those shoes OSHA approved for the type of work you are performing??
> 
> 
> ...




haha.. the osha man felt sorry for me so he gave them too me to wear.. :biggrin: 
yea it was this summer.. i think i lost 20lbs doing her car that day


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jan 15 2007, 07:15 PM~6995068
> *haha.. the osha man felt sorry for me so he gave them too me to wear..  :biggrin:
> yea it was this summer..  i think i lost 20lbs doing her car that day
> *


I dont know about your area, but here where I live, it was pretty damn miserable on some days last year. 100 degrees and 90% humidity is no fun. We are not used to that shit, thats GA weather. 


Ohh well, wont be too long before I will be enjoying that SoCal weather!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 04:08 PM~6995015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dont even worry about my car, if I told you what has been done you wouldnt understand anything I was saying, obviously quality isnt in your vocabulary.
> ...


that aint done homeboy still got to fill weld it kitty hair then bondo thats the first step, and dont even start telling me I wont understand whats being done to your car i was around cars since i was 2 oh ok i believe you that you cant post pics yea ok get the fuck out here :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 15 2007, 07:27 PM~6995218
> *that aint done homeboy still got to fill weld it kitty hair then bondo thats the first step
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


goddamn, thats some shady ass work.


if you have to use kitty hair, monky hair, gorilla hair or any other reinforced filler just to shave an antenna, your doing something wrong. you shouldnt need any filler at all to shave something that simple, maybe some glaze to fill in sand scratches in the metal. 


its one thing to be learning, but you should practice on some scrap shit first. :uh:



ohhh, and make no mistake, Im not your homeboy, so dont call me that.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 06:26 PM~6995215
> *I dont know about your area, but here where I live, it was pretty damn miserable on some days last year. 100 degrees and 90% humidity is no fun. We are not used to that shit, thats GA weather.
> Ohh well, wont be too long before I will be enjoying that SoCal weather!!!!!!!
> *




its the same here bro... plus i'm a firefighter, so when the alarm just makes it worse


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

PS.... BOTH CARS I POSTED HASNT BEEN WET SANDED AND BUFFED


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 05:34 PM~6995300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> goddamn, thats some shady ass work.
> if you have to use kitty hair, monky hair, gorilla hair or any other reinforced filler just to shave an antenna, your doing something wrong. you shouldnt need any filler at all to shave something that simple, maybe some glaze to fill in sand scratches in the metal.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 04:34 PM~6995300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> goddamn, thats some shady ass work.
> if you have to use kitty hair, monky hair, gorilla hair or any other reinforced filler just to shave an antenna, your doing something wrong. you shouldnt need any filler at all to shave something that simple, maybe some glaze to fill in sand scratches in the metal.
> ...


ok asshole I am not paying anybody to cut my steel out with "waterjet" I am using a grinder with cuting attacment i am doing my best of what i have and doing it all by myself i am doing a back yard build not no go pay somebody to do my shit build your an idiot and you have way to much time to come on the net to criticize people and there work I have no more to say to you end of argument GOOD DAY SIR :uh: and i said i was gone fill the holes with weld :twak:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 15 2007, 11:26 PM~6997576
> *come on the net to criticize people and there work
> 
> *


*you are the one who was laughing at someone elses work*, that is why I called you out and talked shit. have you forgotten about all the negative comments and all the people who laughed at you and made fun of you in your "build up" topic you made??? so with that said, what gives you any right to laugh at someone else?????


so before you try to act like I am the one criticizing you and putting your work down, maybe you should understand the whole reason why I am pointing out how shady your work is. its like the old saying goes "the pot calling the kettle black", which relates to you because you are laughing at someone elses work, when your work is nothing more than a bad joke.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

BACK TO THE TOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 09:28 PM~6998162
> *you are the one who was laughing at someone elses work, that is why I called you out and talked shit. have you forgotten about all the negative comments and all the people who laughed at you and made fun of you in your "build up" topic you made??? so with that said, what gives you any right to laugh at someone else?????
> so before you try to act like I am the one criticizing you and putting your work down, maybe you should understand the whole reason why I am pointing out how shady your work is. its like the old saying goes "the pot calling the kettle black", which relates to you because you are laughing at someone elses work, when your work is nothing more than a bad joke.
> *


look ass hole i never did this http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276389


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 16 2007, 03:48 AM~6999370
> *BACK TO THE TOPIC :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT HOMIE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 16 2007, 05:50 PM~7004520
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT HOMIE
> *


thats superdodges car, bench blended turquise with purple pearl in the clear


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 16 2007, 12:50 AM~6994854
> *wow, I you called me a bitch.  :uh:
> 
> but after looking at your "build up" topic, its apparent that you obviously dont know any better.
> *




:0 .......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 16 2007, 04:10 PM~7004724
> *:0 .......
> 
> 
> ...


mmm milk duds


----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

These are a couple of the cars I have done...the blue Cutlass is mine...or use to be


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Jan 16 2007, 05:38 PM~7005497
> *These are a couple of the cars I have done...the blue Cutlass is mine...or use to be
> 
> 
> ...


aww i see a cop car in the background...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:02 PM~7006096
> *aww i see a cop car in the background...
> *


if thats his garage i see why


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Jan 16 2007, 07:38 PM~7005497
> *These are a couple of the cars I have done...the blue Cutlass is mine...or use to be
> 
> 
> ...


thats a hell of a garage :biggrin:


----------



## monte88carlo (Nov 4, 2006)

heres one i did last week


----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

Naw - it's not my garage - we rent out a couple of booths to spray the cars in when they are ready - I didn't realize the pics were suppose to be from homemade booths - my bad.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1966/hpim09993rz.jpg


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

In a makeshift paint booth in the garage.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1966/hpim09993rz.jpg


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 16 2007, 04:08 PM~7004701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this car still around? this is a thee artistics car huh....


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jan 18 2007, 04:43 PM~7024084
> *is this car still around? this is a thee artistics car huh....
> *


its still around, getting the insides done. its a Carnales Unidos ride. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 31 2006, 05:24 PM~6870780
> *just a few that I have pics of
> 
> 
> ...


what did you have to do to put those wheels on the lawnmower? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 3 2007, 03:58 PM~6890559
> *Painted in the garage of a house i was renting at the time with a $50 Harbor Freight gun...
> 
> 
> ...



i like the way it looks like the sun threw up all over that car ! :biggrin: 

is it done yet?


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Here are some of my garage pics before I left michigan.




























































And my 2 kids did this one themselves.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

post em up! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's some of mine.....have alot more but these are recent


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

did this Friday


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

last post 8-15-07


I know its some new garage paint jobs out there by now


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

THERES A WHOLE NEW TOPIC OUT NOW. YOU WENT WAY BACK> :0


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

my monte i painted out side still in the works.


----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES+Feb 17 2009, 06:12 PM~13031730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that car looks good


----------



## 8coupe deville1 (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

got a lb of fushia metal flake to go on this
bullet hole hno: girl wants black barbie wrote on the back too


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

daily driver


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 16 2009, 07:05 PM~15102079
> *got a lb of fushia metal flake to go on this
> bullet hole hno:  girl wants black barbie wrote on the back too
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 13 2005, 02:46 PM~4197494
> *oops, forgot one. [attachmentid=348333]
> *


Damm that's nice


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

my first paint job outside of model building. I figured I start with something small and my own. So I got my bike and painted one night outside front yard. Not too bad. Just need to water sand and buff out clear. Which I have also never done on anything bigger than a model car.


----------

